# flouro ?



## blondlebanese (Feb 13, 2016)

if I grew plants under just flourecent lights would I need to change to different tubes for the flowering cycle.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2016)

Yep. 6500k for vegg and 2700 to 3000k for flower.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=958981&postcount=1


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 13, 2016)

:yeahthat: But you also want to make sure you have enough light for the plant(s) and for the space. Don't try to veg 8 plants under a 4 bulb fixture in a 4x4 space. My last auto was actually bloomed under 2 2'-4bulb T5 fixtures. I used half bloom and half grow bulbs in the fixtures so that I would get enough lumens. The fixtures just do fit in the space that the plant was flowered in and it is surrounded with reflective film insulation. This plant did exceedingly well BUT it was a single Autoflower plant. I believe it would have done significantly better had I been able to flower it under HPS.
If you want to flower plants in a 4x4 space (under T5 lights) then you will be best served to get 2 4'-6bulb fixtures. Just some FYI in case you didn't know this already


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2016)

I had an 4ft 8 tube system that put out 40,000 lumens for two plants. Worked real good,,,but i wished i would have had a 600 watt HPS for flowering,,but i didnt,,and i still got some nice dank.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey Weed, How tight did you have to keep your space around the plants to keep in the lumens?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2016)

I grew those two girls in a 2ft by 4ft space. Painted walls Sherwin Williams Pro Mar 200 Flat White.


----------



## zem (Feb 14, 2016)

while growing under fluros is possible, you will need 2 types of lights, and a lot of lights, to get less product, it will also be more troublesome to work with, I would simply skip this losing investment and add it to buy me a good flowering light. jmo


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 14, 2016)

My HOT5s were not a loosing investment. I grew several grows with those lights and got some very nice buds and several jars that lasted me along time. And they were absolutely no trouble to grow with. Yes HPS will flower better,,which i covered in the post above,,,but HOT5s are not a loosing investment. Worst case is the tubes to flower with would be put aside once a different system was bought for flowering,,,but the HOT5 system is still the best for vegging,,again not a loosing investment.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 15, 2016)

I would have to disagree with you Zem. I absolutely agree that going with a better/stronger light source like the HIDs is a better move in most cases, but there are those cases where someone just doesn't' have the room and/or money to start off with the setup equipment to do HID growing. That is when the T5HOs really make a difference for someone wanting to do a small personal grow. The good thing about starting with the floros is that they are able to be used during veg when the individual is able to move up to using the HIDs. So its not such a bad investment. The new growers just need to know that they will not get the yields that higher level growing gets. 

Also, if/when the individual moves up to using higher power flowering light, the bloom bulbs can be moved to another fixture and used for cloning as the bloom bulbs are ideal light for rooting as they provide sufficient light energy for the cuttings to live under, but not so much of the "veg growth" light that would encourage. JMO


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2016)

:yeahthat:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2016)

i am in my 5th grow using only ho t5 bulbs. i use 10000 kelvin bulbs to veg. i have read that the bluer lights keep the plants short which for me is good because i only have a 4x2x4 foot high tent. they are also cooler than hps bulbs so i don't have as big of a temperature issue. i flower under 4 3000 kelvin and 1 10000 kelvin plus 1 10000 kelvin with uv 4 foot fixtures. it is a cheap setup and i know i would get better yields if i broke down and got a hps bulb but my setup works for me. the buds are nice and frosty. not rock hard but pretty nice and dense depending on the strain. best weed i have ever smoked too but i was a child of the 70's and what was good back then does not compare to what is good today... good luck.


----------



## zem (Feb 16, 2016)

yeah it is true that you use the fluros in vegging too, but you will use the white daylight fluros there while you use red spectrum for the flowering. + you will require additional lights to cover what is needed in flowering. these added costs of red and white + more bulbs i feel that it is not worth it


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 17, 2016)

Understandable  Not to change the subject but I saw a grow once where a guy had multiple shelves of hydro setup and scroged on each level. He had a 3' space from floor to light. He had 2 plants per 4'wide by 2'deep shelf, one on each end but growing toward the middle. He had T5HO fixtures over them with either 6 or 8 bulbs. He fed each plant in hydro from a single rez. It was a very nice set up. It was the only space the guy had to work with so he decided to try the shelves.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 17, 2016)

Be suprised what ya can do if you run those girls low. Ive ran them 8" to 10" off the ground in my garden boxes between rows of tomatoes.  Tied them down and trained them from the beginning to run low. Lol
Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 18, 2016)

I wish I had the space to try different things and do side by side experiments with different ideas, just for the heck of it to see what happens. I'm kind of "sciency" like that


----------

